# LCO Discography



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

I'm very proud to say that I have been added to the LCO Discography page here!
This is the CD of my two major string works.
Thanks Chris!
FC


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Well done, that is quite an achievement. You must be very proud of yourself.


Margaret


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

How entirely fabulous. Congratulations.


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Thanks guys. I got the chance to record with the LCO through a series of odd coincidences. First I got to know Chris Warren-Green through the Greek Chamber Orchestra I used to play in where he is now principal conductor. secondly when I left that band I was picked up by an independent label called Track7 who offered to sponsor a recording of my music so I put the two together and went to London for a few days recording and the result is the CD you see on the LCO site. If you are interested in hearing some of it, which I'm sure you will like (being as I am a direct musical 'grandson' of Finzi), you can find samples at my myspace profile http://www.myspace.com/fergcurrie . 
Thanks again for the encouragement.
FC


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Congratulations on this great achievement. 

I'm listening to those samples ... very nice ... nice indeed. 

Always nice to hear about the accomplishments of our members. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

post-minimalist said:


> If you are interested in hearing some of it, which I'm sure you will like (being as I am a direct musical 'grandson' of Finzi), you can find samples at my myspace profile http://www.myspace.com/fergcurrie .


I found my way there yesterday, actually, and enjoyed the samples very much; so much so, in fact, that I tried following the links to buy the CD, but became uneasy about the apparent complexity of the process (I'm paranoid about using my credit card online in unfamiliar situations). I don't suppose there's any way one can buy it using Paypal, is there? I couldn't find it listed as an option anywhere.


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

If you really want to by the CD I think the site studio52 have a pay on delivery system, It is possible that this is only available inside Greece but you could have a look.


----------



## phoenixshade (Dec 9, 2008)

A belated congratulations to you, post-minimalist!!

Elgarian I can understand your concern, especially when the press always emphasizes the "riskiness" of the Internet. I am a web developer by trade, and hopefully I can allay those concerns.

When you are prompted for your credit card number, check the address bar at the top of your browser window. If it starts with "https://" (the "s" being critical here), then you are on a secure socket layer (SSL), which means that your information is relatively safe.

How safe is "relatively?" Well, safer than...

• Ordering by phone... phone conversations can be intercepted, especially on cordless (as opposed to cellular) phones.

• Catalogue/mail order... you mail goes through many hands before reaching its destination.

• Retail point-of-purchase transactions... every cashier and manager has potential access to your credit card number AND signature.

On the other hand, over an SSL, your computer and the server verify that they are "talking" to each other, and that the server is who it claims to be. Then, the server sends you an encryption key, itself encoded to prevent interception. Your computer uses that key to encrypt your personal data, which is then sent to the server. The server then decrypts your information, which can only be done by a machine that knows the encryption key. For details on how SSL works, go here.

Bottom line: As long as you see "https://" in your address bar, you can feel safe placing an online order.


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for belaying those worries, phoenixshade. I hope after that you might also have a listen to the samples on my myspace profile and consider adding 'Music for Strings' to your collection.
Fergus


----------

